
How to Crowdfund Your Startup - jprocopio
https://medium.com/@jproco/how-to-crowdfund-your-startup-d6e384aac318
======
seonsakke
The topic is highly interesting but the article lacks structure and the
content isn't aligned with the heading.

I'd headline this "Some of my experiences with and thoughts on crowdfunding",
instead of a "How-to."

Another option would be "What not to do when you seek to crowdfund your
startup," as most of the subheads are "Don't do X."

I hope Joe writes more on the topic.

~~~
jprocopio
Thank you. You bring up a great point and I really debated over the title. I
think the mechanics for D&R are pretty well known and most people are aware
that it's a marketing effort that needs the extra work. I also think that once
we connect the mechanics of Investment Crowdfunding to traditional
fundraising, those steps become clearer too. So I didn't want to rehash a lot
of what was already out there. The questions I get all the time come down to
"How do I get started on this?" So I tried to couch it as that. Hopefully, an
entrepreneur who is interested will then choose their Kickstarter or whatever
or find the right IC platform like the one I linked to. I will write more on
the subject. Thanks again!

